

An Unobstructed View - rbcgerard
http://blog.simplejustice.us/2014/09/26/an-unobstructed-view/

======
navyrain
When a petty law is frequently violated and overlooked, law enforcement
officers can use it as a tool to confront a citizen who would be otherwise
entirely innocent. Often other underlying suspicions motivate investigation of
citizens, and these laws are simply used as a pretense. Sometimes these
suspicions have merit, but it seems like officers too often use these
enforcements as a basis to act out their own prejudices.

If an arbitrarily-enforced law has fundamental merit, then the enforcement is
the problem. As much as I shudder at the thought, it sounds like the solution
here is complete enforcement of every law. The hope would be that the ensuing
uproar would cause removal or revision to the laws to ease up the resulting
oppression.

------
TheLoneWolfling
In general, once there are enough laws that a person cannot know all of the
laws that apply to them, selective enforcement of laws, and hence corruption,
is inevitable.

------
mjevans
In what way is this keeping the peace or beneficial to the public?

Actions like the above are why many citizens do not respect the laws and those
who apply them; because they are not acting in a fittingly honorable manor.

------
albedoa
> Bet you, like everyone else, assumed that if the dealer put his advertising
> frame on your plate, it must be lawful.

I did not assume that, and I reject that "everyone else" did.

------
derekp7
If I were him, I'd file a claim against the dealer. But again, it is weird
(and scary) how some laws like this are arbitrarily enforced.

